#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Opnemen met de computer

## Magicsound

Ik ben van plan om een opname te gaan maken op m'n laptop(met speciale geluidskaart).
Hiervoor heb ik alleen goede software voor, wat gebruiken jullie?

post ook ff de download links

Groet Coen

----------


## moderator

Wij gebruiken daarvoor de zoekfunctie, die zit rechtsboven en geeft je een heleboel leesvoer.
slotje door modje: reeds gevraagd en besproken!

----------

